# GM is a joke



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Well my 2007 2500hd's tranny bit the dust last Tuesday. Dealer opened it up and found pieces in the pan and burnt clutch plates. the truck has 43,000 miles on it and falls under the power train warranty now. Dealer calls warranty dept. at GM, they say to rebuild it. My dealer can't find the parts at any GM wharehouses. So, dealer has to get them from another dealer. Finally on Thursday, they find the parts at a dealer in California. Parts were due to arrive on Saturday morning and my truck would be back together on Monday. Well guess what, parts never showed up and the dealer said they were shipped. Lost? Well dealer decides today to call warranty rep again and tell him that he can't find the needed parts at any dealerships, Warranty rep says call you area rep and see if you can just install a new transmission. My dealer's area rep said no, cost to rebuild my tranny $1,100 and new tranny cost $3,100. Area rep said give it another 48 hrs to locate parts for the rebuild first. Well, in the mean time, i'm about ready to pop. GM is taking their sweet time to find these parts, while I'm out of my truck. 5yr, 100,000 mile warranty is a joke. They will warranty it but they take their sweet ass time getting the parts and will always take the cheapest way out, even if that means it costs you money. They will save every penny at your expense. **** GM, I will never buy another GM product.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Buy a FORD, shouldent they have like a rental place you can go to and they pay for it or your insurance pays for?.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

My brother had a similar problem with his cobalt. They said the same thing, however he(my brother) called the GM rep himself after a day of phone calls he got a new transmission installed. Sometimes you just have to be a dick and play hardball with them. Hope everything works out well for you. Also if you call the rep yourself and explain that you're a commercial account they might do more for you.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Rental places will not rent a truck with a hitch and GM will not pay rental fees if you are under the power train warranty. My dealer is letting me use a 97 Ford F150 that they took in on trade, barely pulls my trailer but its better than nothing. GM is not what it use to be, how can they not stock transmission parts in their warehouses? I did call GM customer service and they agreed that the parts are nowhere to be found and they opened a case file on my problem. DUH! i should hear from someone in 24 hrs. What a joke!


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

icudoucme;1043696 said:


> My brother had a similar problem with his cobalt. They said the same thing, however he(my brother) called the GM rep himself after a day of phone calls he got a new transmission installed. Sometimes you just have to be a dick and play hardball with them. Hope everything works out well for you. Also if you call the rep yourself and explain that you're a commercial account they might do more for you.


Funny you should say that, my dealer had a Cobalt in the shop that had been waiting on parts for 3 weeks. WTF


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

dlcs;1043690 said:


> Well my 2007 2500hd's tranny bit the dust last Tuesday. Dealer opened it up and found pieces in the pan and burnt clutch plates. the truck has 43,000 miles on it and falls under the power train warranty now. Dealer calls warranty dept. at GM, they say to rebuild it. My dealer can't find the parts at any GM wharehouses. So, dealer has to get them from another dealer. Finally on Thursday, they find the parts at a dealer in California. Parts were due to arrive on Saturday morning and my truck would be back together on Monday. Well guess what, parts never showed up and the dealer said they were shipped. Lost? Well dealer decides today to call warranty rep again and tell him that he can't find the needed parts at any dealerships, Warranty rep says call you area rep and see if you can just install a new transmission. My dealer's area rep said no, cost to rebuild my tranny $1,100 and new tranny cost $3,100. Area rep said give it another 48 hrs to locate parts for the rebuild first. Well, in the mean time, i'm about ready to pop. GM is taking their sweet time to find these parts, while I'm out of my truck. 5yr, 100,000 mile warranty is a joke. They will warranty it but they take their sweet ass time getting the parts and will always take the cheapest way out, even if that means it costs you money. They will save every penny at your expense. **** GM, I will never buy another GM product.


Feel your pain there, been waiting on a GEM module for an F150 for over a month now. Ford insisted it was on it's way...2 weeks ago.  Chrysler is no better. The up's and downs really placed a strain on inventory vs production vs overhead vs suppliers with them all at the cost of the consumer.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

no one is stocking parts. the parts suppliers are going out of busines, or too scared to over produce.

I cant believe you are upset that gm is working with you and fixing the problem. give them time and let them source the parts. 

shoot all auto manufactures are having troubles getting parts. just be thankful they are not blaming the situation on you to save money.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

no one is stocking parts. the parts suppliers are going out of busines, or too scared to over produce.*Who's fault is that, not mine.*

I cant believe you are upset that gm is working with you and fixing the problem. give them time and let them source the parts. *Working with me, wold have been replace the transmission, since you don't have the rebuild parts handy. Not a "wait and see" game. *

shoot all auto manufactures are having troubles getting parts. just be thankful they are not blaming the situation on you to save money.
*How can they still produce the transmissions for their new trucks, if they are having trouble getting parts? *


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear you are having problems.

Every product, every manufacturer, has problems. Vehicles, snow plows, lawn mowers, telephones, anything. Consumer expectations are so high, nothing can be taken care of fast enough.

If they had a transmission on the shelf, and I guy stayed late to put it in, you would probably be *****ing that you lost your truck for a whole day. After all, it wasn't your fault.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

dlcs;1043725 said:


> no one is stocking parts. the parts suppliers are going out of busines, or too scared to over produce.*Who's fault is that, not mine.*It may not be your fault, but it ultimately becomes your problem... so it's beneficial to try and understand, because it's not likely to change... no matter what brand you buy
> 
> I cant believe you are upset that gm is working with you and fixing the problem. give them time and let them source the parts. *Working with me, wold have been replace the transmission, since you don't have the rebuild parts handy. Not a "wait and see" game. *There's certain protocol for warranty, replacement isn't always how it goes. They write the warranty, they honor it the way they see fit. They could have told you to go [email protected]#k yourself.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I can see where you'd be frustrated. But, you're pretty much stuck with the warranty process. Warranties aren't completely open-ended as some people seem to think. All they have to do is repair the truck, and it sounds like they will. If being without the truck puts you in that bad of a spot, it's time to think about getting a spare.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Uhaul rents trucks with Hitches....


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

What dealer are you working with? Get me the name if you can.

Being on either end of this situation isn't fun, but parts delays happen and the warranty IS being honored exactly as stated. GM is fixing your truck free of charge and you have a similar vehicle to drive in the meantime. Every big repair goes through a cost analysis (repair v. replace), and often the cheaper of the two is the more logical. Spending an extra $2k when the parts to repair the unit are available usually isn't the best option. I think most people would spend their or their business' money the same way. I know service reps for a number of manufacturers and it's the same everywhere you go.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

They should give him a new truck for his trouble IMO.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Ya and a ford!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

You will never buy a GM again eh? Well when you blow up another tranny from Ford or Dodge you will be saying the same thing..."I will never buy a Ford/Dodge again." I am also quite suprised they even covered it. First thing they probably were thinking was driver abuse after seeing parts inside. That ends up in it not being covered. So, really, you are quite lucky that it is being covered.

Warranty stuff isn't really annoying for just the customer, it is also annoying to the guy working on the truck who isn't making a dime while it sits there. I work at a Chevy dealer and we had an Express van blow a 4L80E. A new tranny was put on order, and when the driveshaft was going back in, the tech realized, holy crap, wrong transmission. They put another on order. The owner was ready to freak and was hassling the service manager "when the heck am I gonna get my van!" And the warranty money he saved went towards a Penske cube van he rented.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

A new truck, lost wages, a new plow, and a few mowers for his trouble IMO.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

affekonig;1043747 said:


> Spending an extra $2k when the parts to repair the unit are available usually isn't the best option..


But thats the thing, the parts are not available. They thought one dealer in California had them and was going to ship them but who knows where they are at. FedEx says they never picked them up from that dealership. See thats my complaint, no Gm wharehouse has the parts and its up to the dealers to come forward and say they have them and will ship them. GM keeps saying"lets wait another 48 hrs".


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Newdude;1043772 said:


> I am also quite suprised they even covered it. First thing they probably were thinking was driver abuse after seeing parts inside. .


No, I was there and its not what they were thinking. I've done business with this dealership for 21years. They have worked on all my vehicles and they know how I treat them. They don't automatically assume abuse, like some dealerships. i don't remember exactly what the mechanic said was at fault but I remember him saying some weld leaked air when he did the air test? The parts were metal from the clutch plates.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey you going threw Ken Nelson or Sterling Chevy? I live in Dixon. Sterling chevy is a joke. Ken Nelson has always gotten me my stuff back to me right away. 

Is this a diesel or a gasser?


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Frandon29;1043801 said:


> Hey you going threw Ken Nelson or Sterling Chevy? I live in Dixon. Sterling chevy is a joke. Ken Nelson has always gotten me my stuff back to me right away.
> 
> Is this a diesel or a gasser?


I'm dealing with Sterling Chevy. I don't have a problem at all with them. They have always been good to me and my wife. we have bought 7 trucks from them in the past 10 years and they have serviced them all at some point, never a problem. The problem that i have had this past week is from GM, not the dealership. I think they are more disgusted with GM than I am. I don't care for Ken Nelson at all.

Its a gasser.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Well I hope you get your truck back soon. It sucks being down a truck. Im surprised they didnt give you another truck to drive. Ken nelson always lets me take one of their Tundras for the day if mine is down. 

It was cool seeing a local guy on the site. Usually only see people from in around Chicago.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I am surprised that after 21 years of working with a company, and 7 trucks in the last 10 years you are going to throw is all way for one issue that is being caused by the economy as a whole.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm surprised they aren't sending it out to a tranny shop to get it rebuilt- its a 4l80e I assume unless its a NBS. My grandmother has a 4l80e as a coffee table, those things are everywhere!


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I got it back today, parts came in last night. Runs like a striped arse ape. 

It has the hydromatic 6 speed, not sure of the model number but its the biggest one, next to the Allison. You can only get parts through GM for these trannys or so I'm told. The dealer told me that I will get a survey in the mail. They said to be sure you put how long that you waited for your parts. They too say its gettign out of hand with delayed parts.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a 6L80E glad its done for you.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

plowguy43;1043886 said:


> Its a 6L80E glad its done for you.


Actually, it's a 6L90E...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was going to say that, but I'm trying to be nice. I was accused of being "grumpy" elsewhere this week LOL.

The question is, in ten years will it indeed be considered stronger than the 4L80?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

cubicinches;1043899 said:


> Actually, it's a 6L90E...


Actually it's 6L90, many still add the "E" designation to the end when discussing GM transmissions since it was used for years but GM dropped the E (which designated the trans as electronically controlled) a several years ago.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

B&B;1043931 said:


> Actually it's 6L90, many still add the "E" designation to the end when discussing GM transmissions since it was used for years but GM dropped the E (which designated the trans as electronically controlled) a several years ago.


That's correct...

Old habits die hard.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the correction- have there been problems with this tranny?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

plowguy43;1044010 said:


> Thanks for the correction- have there been problems with this tranny?


Over the last three years they've been proving to be a great trans without any widespread common issues. Yes of course there will be a few here and there as with anything mechanical and mass produced but they're quickly making the previous generation transmissions obsolete. Some guys dislike the very low 1st gear (4.03 vs 2.48 in the previous generation 4L85E's) for daily driving but for starting a 10K load out from a dead stop it's a great feature, not unlike the Allison 1000. In fact they're about as close to an Allison in their functioning as you can get without actually having the Allison name on it.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

is this the same new 6-speed thats found in the 5.3L 1500 trucks for 2010, or is that another trans?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Squires;1044119 said:


> is this the same new 6-speed thats found in the 5.3L 1500 trucks for 2010, or is that another trans?


_That's_ the 6L80. They're both very similar in design (6L80 and 6L90).


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

dlcs;1043690 said:


> Well my 2007 2500hd's tranny bit the dust last Tuesday. Dealer opened it up and found pieces in the pan and burnt clutch plates. the truck has 43,000 miles on it and falls under the power train warranty now. Dealer calls warranty dept. at GM, they say to rebuild it. My dealer can't find the parts at any GM wharehouses. So, dealer has to get them from another dealer. Finally on Thursday, they find the parts at a dealer in California. Parts were due to arrive on Saturday morning and my truck would be back together on Monday. Well guess what, parts never showed up and the dealer said they were shipped. Lost? Well dealer decides today to call warranty rep again and tell him that he can't find the needed parts at any dealerships, Warranty rep says call you area rep and see if you can just install a new transmission. My dealer's area rep said no, cost to rebuild my tranny $1,100 and new tranny cost $3,100. Area rep said give it another 48 hrs to locate parts for the rebuild first. Well, in the mean time, i'm about ready to pop. GM is taking their sweet time to find these parts, while I'm out of my truck. 5yr, 100,000 mile warranty is a joke. They will warranty it but they take their sweet ass time getting the parts and will always take the cheapest way out, even if that means it costs you money. They will save every penny at your expense. **** GM, I will never buy another GM product.


thats bs that they are ******* you like that you give them 40,000 dollors for a truck then when something ****s the bed they are gunna take there time looking for the cheapest way down to the last penny. you said you only have 40000 miles on it you would have to been beating the **** out of that thing cents day one to some how make the tranny crap out now i dont see what everyone is saying but what do i no


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

bru z71;1044144 said:


> thats bs that they are ******* you like that you give them 40,000 dollors for a truck then when something ****s the bed they are gunna take there time looking for the cheapest way down to the last penny. you said you only have 40000 miles on it you would have to been beating the **** out of that thing cents day one to some how make the tranny crap out now i dont see what everyone is saying but what do i no


Why did you put that period after the word penny?


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

I was just looking at that myself .


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cubicinches;1044146 said:


> Why did you put that period after the word penny?


It does seem out of place, eh?


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

bru z71;1044144 said:


> thats bs that they are ******* you like that you give them 40,000 dollors for a truck then when something ****s the bed they are gunna take there time looking for the cheapest way down to the last penny. you said you only have 40000 miles on it you would have to been beating the **** out of that thing cents day one to some how make the tranny crap out now i dont see what everyone is saying but what do i no


Well thats kinda how the mechanic and service advisor at the dealership put it. But anyway, its fixed now. I think this tranny has been very slowly taking a crap for awhile, cause I don't remember this truck running this good.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

2COR517;1044221 said:


> It does seem out of place, eh?


  ...


----------



## jimz2500 (Dec 19, 2008)

Very entertaining thread ... long live ignorance and blissfulness


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm sure there was no abuse to his tranny, like he said, now the runs like srtriped arse ape (?)

That sounds like normal ... (?) use or abuse (?)

Flame suit applied ....

whatever ... they fixed it for zip, I'd be happy


----------



## Medicjdl (May 29, 2009)

lol Charlie !!! Maybe I'll go into the Ford or Dodge section and ***** about the 4 trucks I had before my Chevy !!


----------

